# Le / la seguimos (seguir a, IO / DO)



## cwirth_13

How do you say "to follow someone/something"? In my dictionary it says that it would be "seguir a alguien/algo". For example, it translates "follow that car" as "siga a ese coche". However, what confuses me is that it translates "We followed her up the stairs" as "La seguimos escaleras arriba". Why would this be? If "to follow someone" is "seguir a alguien", would it not be "(A ella) Le seguimos escaleras arriba". Is there something that I am not understanding? Could someone explain this to me? Thank you!


----------



## duvija

Creo que la duda es '*la* seguimos' vs. '*le* seguimos (a ella)'. Si es así, entonces usaríamos 'la' si la persona es del sexo femenino (y después viene el 'leísmo' y cosas así).


----------



## alebeau

Great question, *cwirth_13*

Basically, in attempt to avoid a post full of grammar, I'll try to simplify it:

Whenever you have _a mí, a ti, a él, a ella, a usted, a nosotros, etc._, you've got to use the corresponding object pronoun - No Exceptions.  (If, however, you don't use a pronoun (i.e. "A ella"), then it's optional [assuming it comes after the verb]).

Therefore, you could say:

_1) La seguimos a ella al segundo piso._  (This is really specifying that it's "a ella" and not "a la otra chica")

_2) La seguimos al segundo piso._

_3) A María la seguimos al segundo piso._

_4) (La) seguimos a María al segundo piso._  ("La" is optional as "a María" comes after the verb).

You could NOT say:

_1) A ella seguimos al segundo piso._  (You've got to use the corresponding object pronoun)

_2) Seguimos a ella al segundo piso._  (Same reason as above)

_3) A María seguimos al segundo piso._  (Again, because "A María" precedes the verb, you must use the corresponding object pronoun).

Does this all make sense?

Best,

--AL


----------



## inib

I think that cwirth's reasoning is the following: If we say "seguir *a* alguien", that looks like an indirect object, hence the query about using _le_ instead of _la_.
However, cwirth, if I'm not mistaken, alguien is the direct object. It is just preceeded by _a _because this object is a person. The same would happen with other verbs that take a direct object: _Vi *a* Susana_ = _*la* vi_.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> I think that cwirth's reasoning is the following: If we say "seguir *a* alguien", that looks like an indirect object, hence the query about using _le_ instead of _la_.
> However, cwirth, if I'm not mistaken, alguien is the direct object. It is just preceeded by _a _because this object is a person. The same would happen with other verbs that take a direct object: _Vi *a* Susana_ = _*la* vi_.


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> I think that cwirth's reasoning is the following: If we say "seguir *a* alguien", that looks like an indirect object, hence the query about using _le_ instead of _la_.
> However, cwirth, if I'm not mistaken, alguien is the direct object. It is just preceeded by _a _because this object is a person. The same would happen with other verbs that take a direct object: _Vi *a* Susana_ = _*la* vi_.





Irma2011 said:


>



A very astute observation! The use of 'a' makes us anglohablantes think of 'to', which makes us think of indirect objects, which makes us wonder why we see 'lo' and 'la' instead of 'le'.... and on it goes!

The standard test in English for identifying the direct object is to determine if the object answers the question 'whom' or 'what' after the verb. (Follows whom? Follows her.) Unfortunately it doesn't always work as we move from English to Spanish.


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> A very astute observation! The use of 'a' makes us anglohablantes think of 'to', which makes us think of indirect objects, which makes us wonder why we see 'lo' and 'la' instead of 'le'.... and on it goes!
> 
> The standard test in English for identifying the direct object is to determine if the object answers the question 'whom' or 'what' after the verb. (Follows whom? Follows her.) Unfortunately it doesn't always work as we move from English to Spanish.


 
But fortunately......... en español hay una prueba segura para averiguarlo, y es poner la frase en pasiva. El objeto indirecto nunca podría ser sujeto de una forma pasiva, como en inglés:
"They told me...." > "I was told...." 
"Le dije......"  "Él/Ella fue dicho/a..."

“Siguen a alguien” > “Alguien es seguido” Luego, objeto directo.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> But fortunately......... en español hay una prueba segura para averiguarlo, y es poner la frase en pasiva. El objeto indirecto nunca podría ser sujeto de una forma pasiva, como en inglés:
> "They told me...." > "I was told...."
> "Le dije......"  "Él/Ella fue dicho/a..."
> 
> “Siguen a alguien” > “Alguien es seguido” Luego, objeto directo.



Y eso significa, sin lugar a dudas, que el español es una lengua mucho más lógica que el inglés, ¿verdad?

Pero hablando en serio--algo que me cuesta a veces --la prueba que has mencionado es de muchísima utilidad.

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Y eso significa, sin lugar a dudas, que el español es una lengua mucho más lógica que el inglés, ¿verdad?
> 
> Pero hablando en serio--algo que me cuesta a veces --la prueba que has mencionado es de muchísima utilidad.
> 
> Saludos


Siempre creí que el inglés era más lógico. Un ejemplo, las preposiciones. Nosotros tenemos ahí un batiburrillo de significados. Otro, las palabras asertivas, no asertivas y negativas: some, any, no. O la negación una sola vez. En fin, sería cuestión de hacer una estadística, pero no, en cuanto a lógica, creo que ganáis la batalla.
Que nadie me mate. Quizá es que nos fijamos sólo en los casos en que una lengua extranjera facilita las cosas, en la nuestra suplimos con la práctica lo que no entendemos con la cabeza.
¡Ah! y de paso, hay quien interpreta el 'They told me that.....' como una oración con doble objeto directo, ¿no? Supongo que da lo mismo.
¡Sale el sol! Soy muy pesada, pero es que el mal tiempo me hunde en la miseria. Os deseo a todos un día luminoso.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> ¡Ah! y de paso, hay quien interpreta el 'They told me that.....' como una oración con doble objeto directo, ¿no? Supongo que da lo mismo.



¿Con doble objeto directo?   En mi humilde opinión, _me_ es indirecto y _that_ es directo. ¿Me equivoco? ¡Sácame de estas dudas!

Saludos


----------



## blasita

> ¿Con doble objeto directo?  En mi humilde opinión, me es indirecto y that es directo.


  Eso espero, porque si no es así, abandono. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> ¿Con doble objeto directo?  En mi humilde opinión, _me_ es indirecto y _that_ es directo. ¿Me equivoco? ¡Sácame de estas dudas!
> 
> Saludos


¡Dudas existenciales! Bueno, las teorías a veces son sólo lo que nos conviene que sean, las manejamos a placer. Si tanto _'me'_ como, por ejemplo, _'present'_, pueden convertirse en sujeto de una pasiva:
_"The present was given me in a luxurious box"_ (no tengas en cuenta la tontería de la frase) y "_I was given the present in a......",_ pues se saca de la manga la teroría de que la frase podría tener 2 objetos directos, uno de persona y otro de cosa.
Como dicen por mi tierra, 'po lo que din' (por lo que dicen).
Regards.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Eso espero, porque si no es así, abandono.
> 
> Un saludo.


Tú nuncas abandonas, blasita, es uno de tus muchos puntos fuertes.


----------



## blasita

> Tú nuncas abandonas, blasita, es uno de tus muchos puntos fuertes.


Gracias. 



> Si tanto 'me' como, por ejemplo,'present', pueden convertirse en sujeto de una pasiva:
> "The present was given me in a luxurious box" (no tengas en cuenta la tontería de la frase) y "I was given the present in a......", pues se saca de la manga la teroría de que la frase podría tener 2 objetos directos, uno de persona y otro de cosa.



Yo no lo veo claro, Irma.  Diría: ´The present was given _to_ me in a …´, luego sí, dos objetos, pero ´me´ sería indirecto, no directo; ¿no crees? Algunos verbos tienen dos objetos, y tanto el indirecto como el directo pueden ser sujeto de la pasiva.

¿Quién lo dice/qué libro es, por favor?


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no lo veo claro, Irma. Diría: ´The present was given _to_ me in a …´, luego sí, dos objetos, pero ´me´ sería indirecto, no directo; ¿no crees? Algunos verbos tienen dos objetos, y tanto el indirecto como el directo pueden ser sujeto de la pasiva.
> 
> ¿Quién lo dice/qué libro es, por favor?


Lo dicen muchos libros, no sólo analizando el inglés. Por ejemplo, en latín algunos verbos, como _'docere'_, _'vetare'_ regían doble acusativo, uno con función de objeto directo de persona y el otro de cosa:
"Magister graecam *linguam* *pueros* docebat" = "El maestro enseñaba la lengua griega a los niños".
"Socii *consilia* *Romanos* celabant" = "Los aliados ocultaban sus planes a los romanos"
El OD. de persona pasó a ser objeto indirecto en español.
Estos ejemplos los he sacado de Internet, y fácilmente encontrarás ahí menciones de gramáticas que lo tratan. No puedo decirte con certeza en qué libro de gramática inglesa lo he visto, porque hace tiempo que no estudio estas cosas asiduamente, pudo haber sido Randolph Quirk y seguro que otros. Ahora no tengo ninguno a mano, pero los buscaré.
De momento, puedes buscar en Internet "doble objeto directo".
Hasta lueguito


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> ¡Dudas existenciales! Bueno, las teorías a veces son sólo lo que nos conviene que sean, las manejamos a placer. Si tanto _'me'_ como, por ejemplo, _'present'_, pueden convertirse en sujeto de una pasiva:
> _"The present was given me in a luxurious box"_ (no tengas en cuenta la tontería de la frase) y "_I was given the present in a......",_ pues se saca de la manga la teroría de que la frase podría tener 2 objetos directos, uno de persona y otro de cosa.
> Como dicen por mi tierra, 'po lo que din' (por lo que dicen).
> Regards.



¡Ay, Irma! ¡Me duele la cabeza! ¡Basta de trucos! Pero me reconforta pensar que en español no se puede decir _"yo fui dado el regalo"_. Creo que no se puede decir. Por favor, dime que no se puede decir. ¡Estoy pasando por una fuerte crisis existencial por las dudas que has sembrado! ¡Sácame de ellas, por favor!


----------



## blasita

> ¡Ay, Irma! ¡Me duele la cabeza! ¡Basta de trucos! Pero me reconforta pensar que en español no se puede decir "yo fui dado el regalo".



A mí también me duele la cabeza, donbill.   ¡No, no se puede decir!

Solamente estaba hablando del inglés ...  Y, echaré un ojo porque me interesa bastante, Irma.  Pero yo creo que los verbos con dos objetos en inglés son OD y OI, y repito, que ambos pueden ser sujeto de la oración pasiva.  Uf.


----------



## albertovidal

Hola *donbill

*Es verdad, es incorrecto decir_"yo fui dado el regalo".
_La voz pasiva de_ "me dieron el regalo" _sería_ " el regalo me fue dado"..
Saludos (_también a* blasita*_)
_


----------



## blasita

> Hola donbill
> 
> Es verdad, es incorrecto decir"yo fui dado el regalo".
> La voz pasiva de "me dieron el regalo" sería " el regalo me fue dado"..
> Saludos (también a blasita)



Gracias por tu confirmación, Alberto.  Saludos para ti también.


----------



## albertovidal

blasita said:


> Gracias por tu confirmación, Alberto.  Saludos para ti también.



*¡Me alegra mucho tu rápido regreso a este foro!*
Un cordial saludo


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> ¡Ay, Irma! ¡Me duele la cabeza! ¡Basta de trucos! Pero me reconforta pensar que en español no se puede decir _"yo fui dado el regalo"_. Creo que no se puede decir. Por favor, dime que no se puede decir. ¡Estoy pasando por una fuerte crisis existencial por las dudas que has sembrado! ¡Sácame de ellas, por favor!


No sabes qué alivio constatar que no soy yo sola quien tiene dudas existenciales, pero las tuyas no son de verdad ¿no?, no das esa imagen. Estas dudas existenciales lingüísticas son muy llevaderas. 
Y ahora en serio, espero no haber dado a entender que yo creía correcta una frase como "Yo fui dado el regalo", no lo hice ¿verdad? Pero en inglés lo decís así, luego ¿por qué no se puede considerar el '*me*' de 'he gave me' objeto directo en la voz activa si puede ser sujeto de la pasiva? En fin, trataré de buscar esos libros que lo defienden. Lo mismo pasaba en latín, como le dije a blasita, y ahí estaba clara la función porque utilizaban dos acusativos. Pero al final, hay muchas maneras de analizar las cosas. No es tan importante.
Mañana, con más tiempo, trataré de buscar información autorizada. ¡Sospecho que me espera una buena si no la encuentro!


----------



## blasita

> Pero en ínglés lo decís así, luego ¿por qué no se puede considerar el 'me' de 'he gave me' objeto directo en la voz activa si puede ser sujeto de la pasiva.



Porque, como he dicho antes, lo que yo sé es que en inglés el objeto indirecto puede ser también sujeto de la pasiva, y para mí ´me´ es OI.

_For example: He gave his friend the car _(verb+IO+DO). _He gave the car to his friend_ (verb+DO+preposition+IO).  Both can be made passive:

_His friend was given the car._ The indirect object (´his friend´) becomes the subject of the passive verb.

_The car was given to his friend._  The direct object (´the car´) becomes the subject of the passive verb.

Give me a present. ´Me´ is the IO. If not, I´d be completely lost.

Saludos.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Porque, como he dicho antes, lo que yo sé es que en inglés el objeto indirecto puede ser también sujeto de la pasiva, y para mí ´me´ es OI.
> 
> _For example: He gave his friend the car _(verb+IO+DO). _He gave the car to his friend_ (verb+DO+preposition+IO). Both can be made passive:
> 
> _His friend was given the car._ The indirect object (´his friend´) becomes the subject of the passive verb.
> 
> _The car was given to his friend._ The direct object (´the car´) becomes the subject of the passive verb.
> 
> Give me a present. ´Me´ is the IO. If not, I´d be completely lost.
> 
> Saludos.


Te prometo que lo encontraré, pero es que da un poco igual decir que con ciertos verbos en inglés el OI de la voz activa puede ser el sujeto de la voz pasiva. El resultado es el mismo. Y no te pierdas, que te necesitamos.


----------



## inib

Irma, we're ganging up on you! I'm with Blasita and Donbill on this (until you find those quotes and prove us all wrong...then I will say "Well, I'm beginning to see what you mean"!)
Seriously now, just because in English the indirect object of an active sentence can be converted into the subject of a passive sentence, I don't think that makes it any less indirect. If some people call it a second direct object, I can only see that it is a question of terminology, but not one I'm familiar with, or particularly like. 
That's the way I see it so far with the examples mentioned in several posts on the thread.
 My imagination goes no further than "he ate an apple and an orange" as far as double direct objects are concerned, but if I underlined "_and_" as well, we'd be back to a single direct object. (I'm just rabbling on - I *know* this is not what you were referring to).
But we are all curious, (we know you wouldn't just make up something like this) so get down to work!


----------



## Agró

Un aperitivo, para ir abriendo boca:

Ditransitive verbs


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Irma, we're ganging up on you! I'm with Blasita and Donbill on this (until you find those quotes and prove us all wrong...then I will say "Well, I'm beginning to see what you mean"!)
> Seriously now, just because in English the indirect object of an active sentence can be converted into the subject of a passive sentence, I don't think that makes it any less indirect. If some people call it a second direct object, I can only see that it is a question of terminology, but not one I'm familiar with, or particularly like.
> That's the way I see it so far with the examples mentioned in several posts on the thread.
> My imagination goes no further than "he ate an apple and an orange" as far as double direct objects are concerned, but if I underlined "_and_" as well, we'd be back to a single direct object. (I'm just rabbling on - I *know* this is not what you were referring to).
> But we are all curious, (we know you wouldn't just make up something like this) so get down to work!


Me tengo que ir enseguida, me están esperando. Sólo decir que tengo a este foro, aunque nos lo pasemos bien en él, como muy serio, así que nunca se me pasaría por la cabeza invertarme nada para haceros perder el tiempo. Hace mucho que dejé de estudiar gramática más o menos a fondo, pero os prometo solemnemente que buscaré la fuente de ésta que no creo sea elucubración de mi cerebro. Por curiosidad, ¿habéis visto las entradas sobre 'doble objeto directo' en Google? Se lo dije a blasita. Ahí sólo lo he visto referido al latín (no lo miré todo), pero tendréis que concederme que si este fenómeno se da en latín (no por ser latín, sino por ser idioma), no será tan descabellado.
Mañana me espera tarea, por lo que veo.


----------



## inib

Perfecto, Agró, como aperitivo. Nos ha dejado con muchas ganas de jamarnos el plato fuerte.
Pero aunque el artículo habla de dos objetos/complementos, sigue distinguiendo el directo del indirecto en idiomas que tienen declinaciones, y para el inglés esquiva el tema hablando sólo de "objetos/complementos" sin especificar (y tímidamente introduciendo el término "secundario").
¡Todavía no me he convertido!
Eso sí, los "atributivos" sí que son buenos ejemplos de dos objetos/complementos directos, y ahí es donde solemos distinguir en inglés entre "_object_" y "_complement_". (En español, ya ves, no me atrevo a elegir una palabra u otra).
Interesante, todo esto.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> No sabes qué alivio constatar que no soy yo sola quien tiene dudas existenciales, pero las tuyas no son de verdad ¿no?, no das esa imagen. Estas dudas existenciales lingüísticas son muy llevaderas.



Te aseguro que las mías no son de verdad. Y te aseguro también que nunca diste el menor indicio de que _"yo fui dado el regalo"_ sería aceptable en español. Puse esa oración porque ilustra un punto de contraste entre el inglés y el español (posible en uno, imposible en el otro) y porque venía al caso. Sabía que era inaceptable antes de incluirla en mi post.

Confieso, sin embargo, que la oración en inglés _"I was told that"_ me ha hecho pensar. Sigo pensando que_ me_ es objeto indirecto y que _that_ es el directo. Creo que inib tiene razón cuando dice que es mayormente una cuestión de terminología. A los niños se les enseña que_ "the indirect object receives the direct object"_. Eso es lo que pasa con _I was told that_ y _I was given the gift._

Un saludo desde Yanquilandia


----------



## cwirth_13

inib said:


> I think that cwirth's reasoning is the following: If we say "seguir *a* alguien", that looks like an indirect object, hence the query about using _le_ instead of _la_.
> However, cwirth, if I'm not mistaken, alguien is the direct object. It is just preceeded by _a _because this object is a person. The same would happen with other verbs that take a direct object: _Vi *a* Susana_ = _*la* vi_.


 
Thank you for all the responses! I just want to briefly return to my question--although I appreciate the interesting discussion that has resulted from it! It looks like I am mistaking the "personal a" for an indirect object. That makes sense! Why, then, would my dictionary translate "follow that car" as "siga a ese coche"? Why is the "a" necessary in this instance?


----------



## SevenDays

I'll go out on a limb here: You can't have two direct objects, just as you can't have two indirect objects. 

A _monotransitive_ verb needs a single object to complete its meaning. (There is no need to call this object "direct" because there isn't any other object around. Nonetheless, many grammar books do.) A _ditransitive_ verb requires two objects, in which case one object always becomes "direct" and other "indirect." If there are other elements that help give a complete meaning to monotransitive and ditransitive verbs, these elements take on other syntactic names, such as _complements_ (which provide essential information) and _adjuncts_ (which provide non-essential information).

Now, this site and this site speak of "two direct objects." Both sites are either confused or careless. In _*the car hit the tree and the fence*_, there is just one object (or direct object, if you prefer that term): "the tree and the fence." You can't say there are "two" direct objects ("tree" and "fence") because that would suggest either the tree or the fence completes the meaning of "hit." That's not so. To complete the meaning of "hit" you need both "the tree" *and* "the fence." What you can say is that the direct object is composed of two nouns: tree and fence. It is known as a compound object, but the compound object represents a single syntactic object. 

The verb "to be" is never transitive and therefore never takes "objects." "To be" is either a linking verb or an auxiliary:
_*The present was given to me in a luxury box*_
"was" is a linking verb followed (modified) by two prepositional phrases: "to me (complement) and "in a luxury box" (adjunct).
_*I was given the present in a luxury box*_
"Was" does not function as a linking verb ( it is not "equating" "I" to "given"). "Was" is an auxiliary verb, part of the verb phrase "was given." It is the verb phrase "was given" that is transitive, taking on the object "the present." "In a luxury box" is a prepositional phrase/adjunct.
_*I was told that*_
"was told" is a transitive verb phrase, with "that" as its object. It is misleading to take "was" ask "_was_ what?" and deduce that "told that" is the direct object. "was" is largely dematerialized; it has no meaning of its own, unlike "have," which can be auxiliary (_I have told_) and transitive (_I have two cars_). The function of "was" is to differentiate the passive _I was told_ from the active _I told_.

Things do get a little tricky, though. For example, in _*he gave his friend the car*_, "the car" is the direct object, and "his friend" the indirect object. As a result, some grammar analyze _*he gave the car to his friend*_ in the same manner, calling "the car" the direct object and "to his friend" the indirect object. But "to his friend" is a prepositional phrase (functioning as a complement to the direct object), and not an "indirect object."

An object should come immediately after a transitive verb; nothing should come between them, with two exceptions: An indirect object, and a "particle," as in_ he turned *in* the key_. So, in _*she bought two apples and, despite my repeated warnings not to do so, an orange too*_, "two apples" is the direct object, but "an orange" is too far removed from the transitive verb to be called a "direct object" (even though you can take "bought" and ask "_bought_ what?"). "An orange" becomes a _complement_, which is needed to complete the meaning of "bought." There is only one object, "two apples."

Cheers


----------



## SevenDays

cwirth_13 said:


> Thank you for all the responses! I just want to briefly return to my question--although I appreciate the interesting discussion that has resulted from it! It looks like I am mistaking the "personal a" for an indirect object. That makes sense! Why, then, would my dictionary translate "follow that car" as "siga a ese coche"? Why is the "a" necessary in this instance?



There are two things to say. One, the preposition "a" is used when the direct object is a person (_vimos *a* tu padre_) or a thing that is personified or that requires specification. When I say _siga *a* ese coche_, I'm making it clear that I want _*a*_ particular car followed (and presumably I'm pointing to it as well). If I simply say _siga ese coche_, then the driver (assuming we are in a taxi) might just end up following _any_ car. Second, and the shorter answer, is that when "siga" means "go after someone or something," we use the preposition "a."

Cheers


----------



## blasita

> Sólo decir que tengo a este foro, aunque nos lo pasemos bien en él, como muy serio, así que nunca se me pasaría por la cabeza invertarme nada para haceros perder el tiempo.



De eso estoy segura, Irma.  De hecho este tema es de lo más interesante. Deseando oír tus comentarios.



> You can't have two direct objects, just as you can't have two indirect objects.  A ditransitive verb requires two objects, in which case one object always becomes "direct" and other "indirect." If there are other elements that help give a complete meaning to monotransitive and ditransitive verbs, these elements take on other syntactic names, such as complements (which provide essential information) and adjuncts (which provide non-essential information).



I agree.

And even some grammar books don´t call these verbs ´ditransitive´ but ´verbs with two objects´.



> Things do get a little tricky, though. For example, in he gave his friend the car, "the car" is the direct object, and "his friend" the indirect object. As a result, some grammar analyze he gave the car to his friend in the same manner, calling "the car" the direct object and "to his friend" the indirect object. But "to his friend" is a prepositional phrase (functioning as a complement to the direct object), and not an "indirect object."



To sum up, I think it may be just a question of terminology (so I agree with Inib and Donbill). Maybe I´m just old-fashioned (and so is my terminology), but I still think that a verb can´t have ´two direct objects´.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## inib

Cwirth, I understand your confusion, and in my first reply to you I deliberately ignored the _a_ in _Siga a ese coche_, because I wasn't 100% sure it was right, and didn't know how to explain it if it was. I have now checked it up in the DPD. This dictionary says that_ seguir_ (in the sense of _follow_, not _continue_) is transitive and its direct object is always preceded by the preposition _a_, be it a person or a "thing".
So I suppose the conclusion is that you have happened on a verb that always goes with a certain preposition (like _wait for_, _listen to_ in English), but the object is still direct.
Does this make any sense?
I'm glad to hear that you have found the rest of the discussion interesting, because we do go on a bit at times!

SevenDays, your long explanation is very interesting and very convincing (for me, at least), but I don't quite agree with *all *of your last comment to Cwirth. I don't think that by omitting _a _you imply that the fictitious taxi driver should follow any old car, because the sentence says *ese* coche. Besides, unless I haven't read the DPD passage thoroughly enough, it would seem that it is just not correct to omit _a_. (I'm sorry, I don't know how to post the link, but I just looked up "seguir").
Saludos a todos


----------



## blasita

> SevenDays, your long explanation is very interesting and very convincing (for me, at least), but I don't quite agree with all of your last comment to Cwirth. I don't think that by omitting a you imply that the fictitious taxi driver should follow any old car, because the sentence says ese coche. Besides, unless I haven't read the DPD passage thoroughly enough, it would seem that it is just not correct to omit a. (I'm sorry, I don't know how to post the link, but I just looked up "seguir").



I agree, Inib.

Personally, I would always say  ´Siga _a_ ese coche´. Well, it´s true that ´a´ wouldn´t be clear when saying the whole sentence, but in my opinion, it should be there. And I don´t understand the difference of meaning that SevenDays told us about.

Un saludo.


----------



## Irma2011

Aquí estoy dando la cara. Bueno, no del todo. Ni he tenido tiempo (hoy posiblemente no pueda hacer nada) ni sé de momento dónde buscar lo que creo haber leído en tiempos. Pero no quiero que creáis que me escaqueo y por eso adelanto, mejor dicho, repito, alguna cosa que no se ha tenido en cuenta en las muchas contestaciones 'escandalizadas' que he tenido. Por ejemplo: ¿Por qué nadie comenta el hecho incuestionable de que en latín, y también en griego, existe el doble acusativo con función ambos de objeto directo, lo que prueba que tal construcción es posible? SevenDays, por ejemplo, dice:
<<You can't have two direct objects, just as you can't have two indirect objects>> 
 
Cito lo siguiente (extracto de un libro sobre gramática, cuyo autor no se cita donde lo encontré, pero ahí están las lenguas en cuestión para demostrarlo):
En griego: 
<<*Doble acusativo*. Un verbo puede llevar dos acusativos, *siendo posible interpretar a ambos por separado como complemento directo de la oración en cuestión*.  En nuestra lengua moderna diremos habitualmente que uno realiza la función de complemento directo y que el otro *puede ser* interpretado como complemento indirecto. Sin embargo, debe tenerse en cuenta que esto es una interpretación realizada sobre la traducción, y no pertenece propiamente a la lengua griega. Suelen construir este tipo de doble acusativo verbos de la esfera de _enseñar, mostrar._
"ὁ πόλεμος ἀείμνηστον παιδείαν αὐτοὺς ἐπαίδευσε" =  '_la guerra *les* dio una *inolvidable lección'*. _Si seccionamos la frase, tanto podríamos decir _la guerra *los* educó_, por una parte, y _la guerra dio una lección inolvidable_ por otra, de forma independiente. En ambos casos, el acusativo es a cada parte el complemento directo, de forma que *cuando se desea expresar ambas circunstancias a la vez no hay razón para variar la construcción de los casos en griego*. Sin embargo, nosotros diríamos que el pronombre αὐτούς en nuestra traducción realiza la función de _complemento indirecto_. Pues bien, esto es _simplemente una interpretación_ de la traducción, dado que en griego la construcción es de dos acusativos.
 
Lo mismo ocurre en latín:
§                *Complemento directo de persona + complemento directo de cosa*: se construye con verbos que significar 'enseñar, ocultar, pedir, preguntar'. En español(1), el complemento directo de persona lo analizamos como complemento indirecto:
 
_Magister *pueros* *grammaticam* docet.__
Milites *senatorem * *sententiam* rogaverunt._
_ _
Esta construcción en *pasiva* mantiene el C.D. de cosa en *acusativo*: 
*Pueri a magistro  grammaticam docentur 
*Senator a militibus  sententiam rogatus est 
_ _
(1) En español, pero en inglés yo sostengo que *se podría* analizar como se hace en latín o en griego clásico.
 
Tengo más cosas que comentar, especialmente a SevenDays (por cierto, SevenDays, gracias por corregirme ‘luxurious’, siempre tropiezo en esa piedra), pero yo necesito más tiempo que muchos de vosotros para pensar y estructurar las cosas y ahora no lo tengo.
Así que hasta prontito, aunque sea para declararme derrotada.
Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## inib

Gracias, Irma por cumplir con tu palabra. De nuevo, con la comilona reciente y la sobremesa todavía haciendo sus efectos, ruego más tiempo para digerirlo todo eficazmente.


----------



## blasita

> (1) En español, pero en inglés yo sostengo que se podría analizar como se hace en latín o en griego clásico.



Gracias por tu interesante ´post´, Irma.

Lo siento, pero no lo veo claro. Sé que es así en latín – y en otros idiomas -  (por eso he estado haciendo tanto hincapié en que estaba  solamente hablando del inglés).

Yo siempre intento ver los idiomas de manera independiente porque si no lo hiciera, para mí sería un lío total.  Pero para nada digo que no tengas razón (siempre la tienes); vamos a ver lo que opinan los demás.

Un saludito.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Gracias por tu interesante ´post´, Irma.
> 
> Lo siento, pero no lo veo claro. Sé que es así en latín – y en otros idiomas - (por eso he estado haciendo tanto hincapié en que estaba solamente hablando del inglés).
> 
> Yo siempre intento ver los idiomas de manera independiente porque si no lo hiciera, para mí sería un lío total. Pero para nada digo que no tengas razón (siempre la tienes); vamos a ver lo que opinan los demás.
> 
> Un saludito.


No quiero decir que porque es así en latín tiene que ser así en inglés. Lo que digo es que no se puede rechazar de plano la posibilidad de que un verbo tenga dos objetos directos (no un objeto directo compuesto, no es eso). Es posible que al final tenga que pedir disculpas por haber causado tantas cavilaciones en vano, y no dudaré en hacerlo. Sólo me gustaría que se me concediese que este fenómeno gramatical es posible y no sólo posible, es que existe. Y para mí la prueba del 9 en inglés... (¡ay! que no he dicho nada, se me está escapando), sería la pasiva. ¡No, por Dios, de verdad, no he dicho nada!


----------



## duvija

Irma2011 said:


> No quiero decir que porque es así en latín tiene que ser así en inglés. Lo que digo es que no se puede rechazar de plano la posibilidad de que un verbo tenga dos objetos directos (no un objeto directo compuesto, no es eso). Es posible que al final tenga que pedir disculpas por haber causado tantas cavilaciones en vano, y no dudaré en hacerlo. Sólo me gustaría que se me concediese que este fenómeno gramatical es posible y no sólo posible, es que existe. Y para mí la prueba del 9 en inglés... (¡ay! que no he dicho nada, se me está escapando), sería la pasiva. ¡No, por Dios, de verdad, no he dicho nada!


 
Estoy de acuerdo en que la pasiva en inglés nos da mucho dato sobre los complementos (también en inglés, ojo). Y me alegra haber elegido trabajar en fonología y no en sintaxis  porque analizar un idioma con los elementos de otro me resulta totalmente siniestro. Enchufarle el latín al inglés y al castellano por igual, es un desastre.


----------



## capitas

Just to fade light on this thread:
1.- Vi a mi hermana: OD.
2.- Vi la mano de mi hermana: OD
3.- Vi a mi hermana la mano ¿OD-OI?+OD. Are this your two DO?.
1.- La ví (a mi hermana). Mi hermana fue vista.
2.- La ví (la mano). La mano fue vista.
3.- Se la ví ( la mano (DO) a mi hermana(IO)). La mano fué vista a mi hermana. Mi hermana fue vista la mano????  For sure, it is correct "la mano de mi hermana fue vista".
As far as I know, and it is not very much, sometimes is the other way round: we use the pasive voice to check (or to account for being DO???).


----------



## Irma2011

duvija said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que la pasiva en inglés nos da mucho dato sobre los complementos (también en inglés, ojo). Y me alegra haber elegido trabajar en fonología y no en sintaxis  porque analizar un idioma con los elementos de otro me resulta totalmente siniestro. Enchufarle el latín al inglés y al castellano por igual, es un desastre.


Compruebo una vez más que tengo un gran desconociminto del español hablado en Hispanoamérica, que, al decir de muchos expertos, y sin duda es verdad, conserva una mayor riqueza de vocabulario que el utilizado en la Península. Aquí la palabra 'siniestro' no se aplicaría al análisis de un idioma con elementos de otro. Nosotros diríamos, por ejemplo, 'inadecuado'. Y sí, es inadecuado, ¿quién lo ha hecho?


----------



## SevenDays

blasita said:


> I agree, Inib.
> 
> Personally, I would always say  ´Siga _a_ ese coche´. Well, it´s true that ´a´ wouldn´t be clear when saying the whole sentence, but in my opinion, it should be there. And I don´t understand the difference of meaning that SevenDays told us about.
> 
> Un saludo.



It wouldn't be the first time that I come back with "what I meant to say was..."
_*siga a ese coche*_
"ese" "points out" the car (and therefore separates it from "other" cars); "a" "personifies" the car, giving it characteristics beyond its mere physical shape. It's like saying, "that car is getting away" Of course, the car _doesn't_ get away; _someone_ is driving it away. _Personification_ is an extra linguistic tool to clearly establish, beyond any doubt, just which car we are to follow: not _any_ car, but the car I have in mind. This is highly subjective on my part; I wouldn't want to put too much weight behind it.

Much more pertinent is to say that when "seguir" means "go after someone/something," it is followed by the preposition "a." The preposition implies _movement_ in a particular direction. In that one little word we say the English equivalent _*follow*_ _in the direction of_ _*that car*_.

Cheers


----------



## Peterdg

I think the cited article of the DPD is not very clear. "Seguir" is followed by "a" when it means "to be, to follow or to come behind something in an hierarchical sequence". In the meaning of "proseguir", "to chase", I think the use of the "a" is optional. 

Why do I say this? 

Well, look at: 

the DPD, "a", 1.1L, where they explain which type of verbs require this "a" to introduce the DO.
look at the DPD entry of "proseguir"
in the DUE of María Moliner, she only mentions the "a" to be mandatory in the meaning I gave above; in the meaning of "to chase", she doesn't mention the "a" but unfortunately she only gives an example with an animal (un jabalí) that usually does take a personal "a".
If I'm wrong in my interpretation, please say so.


----------



## duvija

capitas said:


> Just to fade light on this thread:
> 1.- Vi a mi hermana: OD.
> 2.- Vi la mano de mi hermana: OD
> 3.- Vi a mi hermana la mano ¿OD-OI?+OD. Are this your two DO?.
> 1.- La ví (a mi hermana). Mi hermana fue vista.
> 2.- La ví (la mano). La mano fue vista.
> 3.- Se la ví ( la mano (DO) a mi hermana(IO)). La mano fué vista a mi hermana. Mi hermana fue vista la mano???? For sure, it is correct "la mano de mi hermana fue vista".
> As far as I know, and it is not very much, sometimes is the other way round: we use the pasive voice to check (or to account for being DO???).


 
3 - se la revisó. La mano de mi hermana fue revisada. (como ves, con otro verbo que no sea 'ver' la pasiva se pone cada vez más aceptable). 
La mano LE fue revisada a mi hermana.


----------



## donbill

SevenDays said:


> So, in _*she bought two apples and, despite my repeated warnings not to do so, an orange too*_, "two apples" is the direct object, but "an orange" is too far removed from the transitive verb to be called a "direct object" (even though you can take "bought" and ask "_bought_ what?"). "An orange" becomes a _complement_, which is needed to complete the meaning of "bought." There is only one object, "two apples.
> 
> Cheers



This is interesting! This thread has probably lived too long already, and I don't want to continue it unnecessarily. Nevertheless, SevenDays, I disagree with the quote. I think _an orange_ is still a direct object of the verb _bought_. I don't claim to be right in this matter; I just disagree. Indeed, my theoretical knowledge of English is so sketchy that I hesitate to even express an opinion on an issue that you obviously know better than I do.

What about this: "_You won't believe what I saw this morning. I saw--and this was really surprising because such sightings are unusual these days, largely because of urban development, I suppose--two deer within a kilometer of my house!"_ First of all, it's a terrible sentence! (Although it is true.) Nevertheless, I consider _two deer_ to be the direct object in spite of its position in the sentence, just as I consider _an orange_ to be a direct object in the sentence you posted.

What was the original question in this thread anyway?

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Peterdg said:


> I think the cited article of the DPD is not very clear. "Seguir" is followed by "a" when it means "to be, to follow or to come behind something in an hierarchical sequence". In the meaning of "proseguir" (¿no será _perseguir_?) , "to chase", I think the use of the "a" is optional.
> 
> Why do I say this?
> 
> 
> Well, look at:
> 
> the DPD, "a", 1.1L, where they explain which type of verbs require this "a" to introduce the DO.
> look at the DPD entry of "proseguir"(¿perseguir?)
> in the DUE of María Moliner, she only mentions the "a" to be mandatory in the meaning I gave above; in the meaning of "to chase", she doesn't mention the "a" but unfortunately she only gives an example with an animal (un jabalí) that usually does take a personal "a".
> If I'm wrong in my interpretation, please say so.


----------



## Peterdg

Sí, claro, perseguir.


----------



## SevenDays

donbill said:


> This is interesting! This thread has probably lived too long already, and I don't want to continue it unnecessarily. Nevertheless, SevenDays, I disagree with the quote. I think _an orange_ is still a direct object of the verb _bought_. I don't claim to be right in this matter; I just disagree. Indeed, my theoretical knowledge of English is so sketchy that I hesitate to even express an opinion on an issue that you obviously know better than I do.
> 
> What about this: "_You won't believe what I saw this morning. I saw--and this was really surprising because such sightings are unusual these days, largely because of urban development, I suppose--two deer within a kilometer of my house!"_ First of all, it's a terrible sentence! (Although it is true.) Nevertheless, I consider _two deer_ to be the direct object in spite of its position in the sentence, just as I consider _an orange_ to be a direct object in the sentence you posted.
> 
> What was the original question in this thread anyway?
> 
> Saludos



We can disagree; it's ok. It would be far less interesting otherwise. It's one thing to talk about the _*semantic*_ direct object (which doesn't pay attention to its position in relation to the transitive verb) and another to differentiate the _*syntactic*_ object and complement based on the arrangement of words in a sentence. Not everyone agrees, of course. At the end of the day, it really doesn't matter whether you call "two deer" and "an orange" _direct objects_ or _complements_ because they both function in the same way: they _complete_ the meaning of the corresponding transitive verb. 

Cheers


----------



## SevenDays

Irma2011 said:


> Aquí estoy dando la cara. Bueno, no del todo. Ni he tenido tiempo (hoy posiblemente no pueda hacer nada) ni sé de momento dónde buscar lo que creo haber leído en tiempos. Pero no quiero que creáis que me escaqueo y por eso adelanto, mejor dicho, repito, alguna cosa que no se ha tenido en cuenta en las muchas contestaciones 'escandalizadas' que he tenido. Por ejemplo: ¿Por qué nadie comenta el hecho incuestionable de que en latín, y también en griego, existe el doble acusativo con función ambos de objeto directo, lo que prueba que tal construcción es posible?




Solamente me refería al inglés; de griego, no tengo ni la más remota idea. Ahora bien, aquí se habla de "double accusative" en inglés, pero se han ido por las ramas y terminan confundiendo términos. Al hablar de "accusative" (acusativo) en realidad hablamos de *flexión*, o variaciones en la palabra para expresar diversas funciones sintácticas. En latin, si no me equivoco, "hombre" ("homo") cambia si la función es nominativa (_*homo*_), genitiva (_*hominis*_), dativa (_*homini*_), acusativa (_*hominem*_), y ablativa (_*homine*_). En inglés, todo esto no tiene sentido porque "man" puede ser _acusativo_ (_she likes that *man*_) como _nominativo_ (_*man* is good_) sin cambio flexional. En latín, la flexión de la palabra determina la función sintáctica; en inglés, la posición de la palabra en la oración establece su función sintáctica (con la excepción de pronombres: _I_, para sujeto; _him_, para objeto. Por lo tanto, cuando en griego se habla de "accusatives" en inglés se habla de "objetos". En la oración del enlace _*he taught the students Greek*_, sólo hay un objeto (directo): "_the students greek_", ya que todo eso completa el significado del verbo "taught".
Claro, todo esto desde mi punto de vista.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

> We can disagree; it's ok. It would be far less interesting otherwise.


 Agree, SevenDays. 



> Not everyone agrees, of course. At the end of the day, it really doesn't matter whether you call "two deer" and "an orange" direct objects or complements because they both function in the same way: they complete the meaning of the corresponding transitive verb.


 OK, so I must insist: a question of terminology.  I, for one, would call them DO.



> When I say siga a ese coche, I'm making it clear that I want a particular car followed (and presumably I'm pointing to it as well). If I simply say siga ese coche, then the driver (assuming we are in a taxi) might just end up following any car.





> It wouldn't be the first time that I come back with "what I meant to say was..."
> siga a ese coche


 This example about the taxi is the one difference you pointed out that I don´t understand, SevenDays.

So, anyway, after Peter´s comment, I´m a bit lost here. Does it mean that ´Siga ese coche´ is grammatically correct?? Would any of you use it without ´a´?

Un saludo.


----------



## Magnalp

_Seguir una meta. _(_= Perseguir una meta_).

Creo que el señor Dg se refiere a eso...


----------



## blasita

> Seguir una meta. (= Perseguir una meta)
> Creo que el señor Dg se refiere a eso...



Bueno, a ver, pero en el ejemplo anterior de ´Siga a ese coche´, ¿es el mismo caso o no?


----------



## Magnalp

Creo que por esa misma pregunta es que dijo que era opcional...


----------



## Magnalp

_Perseguir_ tiene dos acepciones contempladas en el DPD: ‘Seguir [a alguien]’ y ‘tratar de conseguir [algo]’. Con la segunda acepción no lleva preposición: _perseguí mi meta_, y no _*perseguí a mi meta_); pero, con la primera, la preposición sí parece necesaria (el DPD no lo dice expresamente): _perseguí al animalito_, y no _*perseguí el animalito_.



> *2.* Cuando significa ‘ir detrás o después’, es  transitivo y su complemento directo, tanto si es de persona como si es  de cosa, va introducido por _a_ (→ a2, 1.1l): _«Amado sigue a la díscola santa _[...] _por las calles de la ciudad»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 5.5.89); _«La tristeza bárbara que siempre sigue a la alegría bárbara hizo su aparición»_ (Atxaga _Tiempo_ [Esp. 1995]).


Lo anterior es la parte en la que se habla sobre el uso de la misma.  Dice que, cuando se usa como 'ir detrás o después', el complemento se  introduce por la preposición: _seguí al pájarillo hasta_ _allí_, y no _*__seguí el pájarillo hasta_ _allí_.
Ahora, tenemos lo siguiente: cuando _seguir_ se usa con el sentido de la primera acepción de_ perseguir _(_'seguir'_; es decir_, _cuando_ seguir = 'seguir, ir detrás_'), el complemento se precede por la preposición; cuando este se utiliza con el segundo sentido (‘tratar de conseguir [algo]’), la preposición no se coloca en la oración.
_
Seguiré mi meta hasta alcanzarla._ (= _Trataré de conseguir mi meta..._).
_Siga a ese coche, por favor. _(_= Vaya detrás de ese coche_...).

Pero concuerdo con usted, Peter, en que el DPD no es lo suficientemente claro...


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> This is interesting! This thread has probably lived too long already, and I don't want to continue it unnecessarily. Nevertheless, SevenDays, I disagree with the quote. I think _an orange_ is still a direct object of the verb _bought_. I don't claim to be right in this matter; I just disagree. Indeed, my theoretical knowledge of English is so sketchy that I hesitate to even express an opinion on an issue that you obviously know better than I do.
> 
> What about this: "_You won't believe what I saw this morning. I saw--and this was really surprising because such sightings are unusual these days, largely because of urban development, I suppose--two deer within a kilometer of my house!"_ First of all, it's a terrible sentence! (Although it is true.) Nevertheless, I consider _two deer_ to be the direct object in spite of its position in the sentence, just as I consider _an orange_ to be a direct object in the sentence you posted.
> 
> What was the original question in this thread anyway?
> 
> Saludos


"Two deer" is no doubt Direct Object, depite the position ( really it would be an after-two-lines-of-too-long-inadequate-and-boring-speech Direct Object, an ODD kind indeed)
And coming back to Sevenday's sentence:
*"she bought two apples and, despite my repeated warnings not to do so, an orange too"* it is not actually another DO, but a coordinate sentence itself: you forgot "AND"
She bought two apples and, (she bought ) despite my repeated warnings not to do so an orange too.


----------



## blasita

> Perseguir tiene dos acepciones contempladas en el DPD: ‘Seguir [a alguien]’ y ‘tratar de conseguir [algo]’. Con la segunda acepción no lleva preposición: perseguí mi meta, y no *perseguí a mi meta); pero, con la primera, la preposición sí parece necesaria (el DPD no lo dice expresamente): perseguí al animalito, y no *perseguí el animalito.
> 
> Quote:
> 2. Cuando significa ‘ir detrás o después’, es transitivo y su complemento directo, tanto si es de persona como si es de cosa, va introducido por a (→ a2, 1.1l): «Amado sigue a la díscola santa [...] por las calles de la ciudad» (Abc [Esp.] 5.5.89); «La tristeza bárbara que siempre sigue a la alegría bárbara hizo su aparición» (Atxaga Tiempo [Esp. 1995]).
> Lo anterior es la parte en la que se habla sobre el uso de la misma. Dice que, cuando se usa como 'ir detrás o después', el complemento se introduce por la preposición: seguí al pájarillo hasta allí, y no *seguí el pájarillo hasta allí.
> Ahora, tenemos lo siguiente: cuando seguir se usa con el sentido de la primera acepción de perseguir ('seguir'; es decir, cuando seguir = 'seguir, ir detrás'), el complemento se precede por la preposición; cuando este se utiliza con el segundo sentido (‘tratar de conseguir [algo]’), la preposición no se coloca en la oración.
> 
> Seguiré mi meta hasta alcanzarla. (= Trataré de conseguir mi meta...).
> Siga a ese coche, por favor. (= Vaya detrás de ese coche...).



Gracias por tu respuesta, Magnalp.  Si lo he entendido bien, es exactamente lo que yo creía.

Un saludo.


----------



## capitas

Magnalp said:


> _Perseguir_ tiene dos acepciones contempladas en el DPD: ‘Seguir [a alguien]’ y ‘tratar de conseguir [algo]’. Con la segunda acepción no lleva preposición: _perseguí mi meta_, y no _*perseguí a mi meta_); pero, con la primera, la preposición sí parece necesaria (el DPD no lo dice expresamente): _perseguí al animalito_, y no _*perseguí el animalito_.
> 
> Lo anterior es la parte en la que se habla sobre el uso de la misma. Dice que, cuando se usa como 'ir detrás o después', el complemento se introduce por la preposición: _seguí al pájarillo hasta_ _allí_, y no _*__seguí el pájarillo hasta_ _allí_.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿¿Pero concuerdo con usted, Peter, en que el DPD no es lo suficientemente claro..????


I don't agree:
SEGUIR: 2.- Cuando significa ‘ir detrás o después’, es transitivo y su complemento directo, tanto si es de persona como si es de cosa, va introducido por _a_ .
Do you really see any other option? There's no other choice "Va introducido por a, (sí ó sí?), no matter what the links may add.
When it means "ir detrás" you have to use "a" "SEGUIR A"


----------



## blasita

> I don't agree:
> SEGUIR: 2.- Cuando significa ‘ir detrás o después’, es transitivo y su complemento directo, tanto si es de persona como si es de cosa, va introducido por a .
> Do you really see any other option? There's no other choice "Va introducido por a, (sí ó sí?), no matter what the links may add.
> When it means "ir detrás" you have to use "a" "SEGUIR A"



Yo sí que ya me he perdido: esto es exactamente lo que yo he entendido y creo que es. Seguir _a_ alguien/_a_ algo (ir detrás). No entiendo la confusión.


----------



## capitas

blasita said:


> Yo sí que ya me he perdido: esto es exactamente lo que yo he entendido y creo que es. Seguir a alguien/a algo (ir detrás).


That is what I stated: Magnalp and Peterdg had said that
"Pero concuerdo con usted, Peter, en que el DPD no es lo suficientemente claro".
I just say that it seems quite clear to me what RAE says: with the meaning of "ir detrás", always "SEGUIR A". NODOUBT.


----------



## blasita

> That is what I stated: Magnalp and Peterdg had said that
> "Pero concuerdo con usted, Peter, en que el DPD no es lo suficientemente claro".
> I just say that it seems quite clear to me what RAE says: with the meaning of "ir detrás", always "SEGUIR A". NODOUBT.



And I said:



> No entiendo la confusión.


 So, that´s why my question about it some posts ago.  I see it clear, but as I trust and value Peter´s opinion (and others´) and they can´t, I was just wondering why.


----------



## Magnalp

El DPD no expresa que sea incorrecta la omisión de la preposición, creo yo que un "va introducido por" es igual a "se usa con"; pero no lo dije simplemente por eso: ¿en qué párrafo (es una sola línea) de la nota que da para _percibir_ (...) se dice que con uno u otro sentido lleva o no lleva preposición? Uno puede inferir que, si no hay nada establecido para _perseguir_, y _seguir_ está siendo usado a manera de este último, entonces queda opcional el uso. Nosotros que somos nativos usamos aquello que sabemos, sí, pero nos regimos mayormente por cómo nos 'suena'. Si no está todo bien establecido, ¿entonces qué pueden pensar aquellos que no se pueden guiar por su oído? El DPD debería explicar cada verbo por lo menos en lo más escencial, en su uso; debería ser terminante en esto: _Va introducido  Debe ir introducido por la preposición._


----------



## capitas

Magnalp said:


> El DPD no expresa que sea incorrecta la omisión de la preposición, creo yo que un "va introducido por" es igual a "se usa con"; pero no lo dije simplemente por eso: ¿en qué párrafo (es una sola línea) de la nota que da para _percibir_ (...) se dice que con uno u otro sentido lleva o no lleva preposición? Uno puede inferir que, si no hay nada establecido para _perseguir_, y _seguir_ está siendo usado a manera de este último, entonces queda opcional el uso. Nosotros que somos nativos usamos aquello que sabemos, sí, pero nos regimos mayormente por cómo nos 'suena'. Si no está todo bien establecido, ¿entonces qué pueden pensar aquellos que no se pueden guiar por su oído? El DPD debería explicar cada verbo por lo menos en lo más escencial, en su uso; debería ser terminante en esto: _Va introducido  Debe ir introducido por la preposición._


Si el diccionario dice que el animal vaca se escribe con uve, yo, desde mi humilde punto de vista creo que no hay duda: Se debe escribir con "v", y sólo con v.
Va introducido con "a": creo que no hay duda de que "sólo se debe utilizar introducido con a".


----------



## Pinairun

I agree.

And don't forget we are only talking about "seguir a" in Spanish, however it means _perseguir_.


----------



## Magnalp

Pues, por oraciones como esa, hoy nadie sabe cuándo uno debe o no escribir con mayúscula infinidad de apelativos: que si es _Presidente_ o _presidente_, que si es mejor _País _o_ país_; por comenzar normas con _"en ocasiones se usa..."_, _"puede escribirse..."_.

Pero no me interesa discutir con usted, no creo que piense, Capitas, que el DPD es perfecto, lo cual es aquello que remarco.


----------



## Irma2011

SevenDays said:


> *En inglés, todo esto no tiene sentido porque "man" puede ser acusativo (she likes that man) como nominativo (man is good) sin cambio flexional. En latín, la flexión de la palabra determina la función sintáctica; en inglés, la posición de la palabra en la oración establece su función sintáctica* (con la excepción de pronombres: _I_, para sujeto; _him_, para objeto. Por lo tanto, cuando en griego se habla de "accusatives" en inglés se habla de "objetos". En la oración del enlace *he taught the students Greek*, sólo hay un objeto (directo): "_the students greek_", ya que todo eso completa el significado del verbo "taught".
> Claro, todo esto desde mi punto de vista


Yo creo que tiene todo el sentido del mundo porque aquí estamos hablando de los casos (nominativo, acusativo, etc.) como *vehículo de una determinada función sintáctica*, que es lo que importa. En inglés el vehículo es otro (casi siempre); por lo general se recurre al orden de las palabras en la oración, como bien dices, pero seguimos teniendo 'objeto directo, indirecto', etc. y esto es lo que puede ser oportuno comparar. Cuando decías en un primer mensaje<<You can't have two direct objects, just as you can't have two indirect objects>>, hablabas de funciones sintácticas, no de declinaciones, luego me estás dando la razón. Gracias por el enlace, en el que, entre otras cosas, se dice: 

*<<DOUBLE ACCUSATIVE:* Some Greek verbs can take two accusatives (often the corresponding verbs in English do also). Common among these are verbs that relate to asking, teaching, making, and clothing, as illustrated in the sentence: "He taught the students Greek." Both 'students' and 'Greek' would be in the accusative case.>>


¿Que quien escribe este texto está utilizando la palabra 'accusative' sin demasiada propiedad cuando habla del inglés? De acuerdo, pero admitamos que se está refiriendo a la función sintáctica de objeto directo, de eso no hay ninguna duda.

De momento, y mientras no (o si no) encuentro otras referencias, ésta puede apoyar un poco lo que vengo sugiriendo en este hilo.

Gracias otra vez, SevenDays y ¡se me olvidaba! envidio tu buen inglés.


----------



## blasita

> Yo creo que tiene todo el sentido del mundo porque aquí estamos hablando de los casos (nominativo, acusativo, etc.) como vehículo de una determinada función sintáctica, que es lo que importa. En inglés el vehículo es otro (casi siempre); por lo general se recurre al orden de las palabras en la oración, como bien dices, pero seguimos teniendo 'objeto directo, indirecto', etc. y esto es lo que puede ser oportuno comparar. Cuando decías en un primer mensaje<<You can't have two direct objects, just as you can't have two indirect objects>>, hablabas de funciones sintácticas, no de declinaciones, luego me estás dando la razón. Gracias por el enlace, en el que, entre otras cosas, se dice:
> 
> <<DOUBLE ACCUSATIVE: Some Greek verbs can take two accusatives (often the corresponding verbs in English do also). Common among these are verbs that relate to asking, teaching, making, and clothing, as illustrated in the sentence: "He taught the students Greek." Both 'students' and 'Greek' would be in the accusative case.>>



I still believe that we should not be comparing languages here.  But this is just my opinion.



> ¿Que quien escribe este texto está utilizando la palabra 'accusative' sin demasiada propiedad cuando habla del inglés?


 Yes, I think so.



> De momento, y mientras no (o si no) encuentro otras referencias, ésta puede apoyar un poco lo que vengo sugiriendo en este hilo.



Sorry, but I still can´t buy it. As I always say, there are many different opinions and ways of interpreting the same thing but, I repeat, ´no creo que debiéramos mezclar las churras con las merinas´ .



> Gracias otra vez, SevenDays y ¡se me olvidaba! envidio tu buen inglés.


 I agree that SevenDays is very knowledgeable (and not only about English!)

Un saludo.


----------



## capitas

Magnalp said:


> Pues, por oraciones como esa, hoy nadie sabe cuándo uno debe o no escribir con mayúscula infinidad de apelativos: que si es _Presidente_ o _presidente_, que si es mejor _País _o_ país_; por comenzar normas con _"en ocasiones se usa..."_, _"puede escribirse..."_.
> 
> Pero no me interesa discutir con usted, no creo que piense, Capitas, que el DPD es perfecto, lo cual es aquello que remarco.


Estoy completamente de acuerdo en ambos puntos: tampoco me interesa discutir, y no pienso ni mucho menos que el DPD sea perfecto. Hay veces que es ambiguo (más bien cobarde, en sentido figurado) y deja lugar a la interpretación. También puedo llegar a admitir que a veces debería ser más categórico (incluso en este caso, o con la nueva acentuación de "sólo", que después de media hora buscando en la norma, hay que leer la frase siete veces para interpretar??? que uno puede elegir o no utilizarlo).
Discúlpeme si le he podido ofender con mis palabras. No era en absoluto mi intención.
Un saludo.


----------



## Magnalp

¡Y yo concuerdo con todo lo que dice, Capitas!, a excepción, claro, de su última oración: en ningún momento me sentí ofendido, disculpas debo darle yo si es que así me mostré. 

Le pido que me hable de _tú_, por favor.


----------



## inib

Irma, I warned (a thousand posts ago) that I might eventually end up saying "I see what you mean". This has now happened! But only with your example "He taught the students Greek". At the first glance, to me the DO is Greek and the IO is the students, seeing as this can be expressed _He taught Greek to the students_. However I can see that (1) *Greek was taught* and (2)*the students were taught*. This contrasts with "I was given X" in English, which is a perfectly correct and accepted sentence, but it is not literally true that I (directly) was given.
 I'm really doing my best to avoid the comparisons between languages, because we've all accepted that some rules apply to some and not others, but I can only make this point clear by translating into Spanish:  
In the green example *Griego fue enseñado* and *Los estudiantes fueron enseñados*. 
In the pink example* X fue dado* but *Yo no fui dado*.
I think there are still reasons to use the terms DO and IO, but finally I'm beginning to follow you a bit. There IS a difference.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Irma, I warned (a thousand posts ago) that I might eventually end up saying "I see what you mean". This has now happened! But only with your example





inib said:


> "He taught the students Greek". At the first glance, to me the DO is Greek and the IO is the students, seeing as this can be expressed _He taught Greek to the students_. However I can see that (1) *Greek was taught* and (2)*the students were taught*. This contrasts with "I was given X" in English, which is a perfectly correct and accepted sentence, but it is not literally true that I (directly) was given.
> I'm really doing my best to avoid the comparisons between languages, because we've all accepted that some rules apply to some and not others, but I can only make this point clear by translating into Spanish:
> In the green example *Griego fue enseñado* and *Los estudiantes fueron enseñados*.
> In the pink example* X fue dado* but *Yo no fui dado*.
> I think there are still reasons to use the terms DO and IO, but finally I'm beginning to follow you a bit. There IS a difference.


A million thanks for your trust in me, inib, a billion thanks! I was beginning to think I was going bonkers or something. It is some time since I studied Greek or Latin and I was pretty sure that I remembered seeing this ‘double-direct-object’ issue about English. Only when I was trying to find where I had seen it, did I fall upon the Latin and Greek uses again. I don’t have many English grammars with me here, not the good ones, anyway, but I knew, it was there, these things don’t come to you just like that, out of nowhere!

Estoy asombrada de vuestra persistencia y de la energía que tenéis para estar en todos los frentes casi al mismo tiempo. Yo entro en uno o dos hilos y ya quedo extenuada. Si hubiera tenido esa perseverancia para otras cosas……………………

Y, bueno, ya lo he dicho antes, pero creo que no me hago entender bien: NO ESTOY TRATANDO DE ANALIZAR UNA LENGUA RECURRIENDO A REGLAS GRAMATICALES DE OTRAS. Sólo digo que el concepto, aquí de doble objeto directo, no es una barbaridad, como lo demuestran otras lenguas, donde no cabe ningún error de interpretación.

Agradezco un montón que me hayas/hayáis aguantado, mucho más si al final resultara que no tengo ninguna razón.

P.S. <<I see what you mean". But only with your example "He taught the students Greek".>> 
Suficiente.


----------



## albertovidal

Me parece que las explicaciones de *inib *y *capitas *son hartoelocuentes y, en mi opinión, no queda nada más por esclarecer.

Creo que este hilo se estiró como una "bandita elástica" y los comentarios adicionales a los ya realizados aportarán más dudas que esclarecimientos. Es como yo lo veo.
Saludos


----------



## inib

albertovidal said:


> Me parece que las explicaciones de *inib *y *capitas *son hartoelocuentes y, en mi opinión, no queda nada más por esclarecer.
> 
> Creo que este hilo se estiró como una "bandita elástica" y los comentarios adicionales a los ya realizados aportarán más dudas que esclarecimientos. Es como yo lo veo.
> Saludos


Tienes razón, Alberto. Pero como a medio hilo Cwirth nos dijo que le interesaban los comentarios, nos hemos explayado a gusto Ya casi no quiero dejarlo por si recibimos un premio por batir algún récord


----------



## albertovidal

inib said:


> Tienes razón, Alberto. Pero como a medio hilo Cwirth nos dijo que le interesaban los comentarios, nos hemos explayado a gusto Ya casi no quiero dejarlo por si recibimos un premio por batir algún récord




¡Está bien!. ¡Anótame en la lista de candidatos para los premios!

Saludos


----------



## capitas

And, después de seguir A los candidatos, the winner is, mixing lanaguages up, El Oscar es para......


----------



## SevenDays

Irma2011 said:


> Yo creo que tiene todo el sentido del mundo porque aquí estamos hablando de los casos (nominativo, acusativo, etc.) como *vehículo de una determinada función sintáctica*, que es lo que importa. En inglés el vehículo es otro (casi siempre); por lo general se recurre al orden de las palabras en la oración, como bien dices, pero seguimos teniendo 'objeto directo, indirecto', etc. y esto es lo que puede ser oportuno comparar. Cuando decías en un primer mensaje<<You can't have two direct objects, just as you can't have two indirect objects>>, hablabas de funciones sintácticas, no de declinaciones, luego me estás dando la razón. Gracias por el enlace, en el que, entre otras cosas, se dice:
> 
> *<<DOUBLE ACCUSATIVE:* Some Greek verbs can take two accusatives (often the corresponding verbs in English do also). Common among these are verbs that relate to asking, teaching, making, and clothing, as illustrated in the sentence: "He taught the students Greek." Both 'students' and 'Greek' would be in the accusative case.>>
> 
> ¿Que quien escribe este texto está utilizando la palabra 'accusative' sin demasiada propiedad cuando habla del inglés? De acuerdo, pero admitamos que se está refiriendo a la función sintáctica de objeto directo, de eso no hay ninguna duda.



En inglés, el vehículo de la determinada función sintáctica "objeto directo" es el *sustantivo*, no el caso acusativo. El latín expresa el acusativo morfológicamente, y por lo tanto el acusativo es y siempre es el objeto directo. En inglés, no es así. La función sintáctica de objeto directo la determina la posición dentro de la oración (_immediately after the verb_) y la expresión de esa función sintáctica la manifiesta el _sustantivo_ (y no, repito, el caso acusativo). Pues si digo _I love women_, no se puede deducir que el caso acusativo "women" determina y expresa el "objeto directo" porque la misma palabra "women" es el sujeto en _Women love romantic movies_. El guiarse por el concepto de _acusativo_ enreda las cosas (y solamente me refiero al inglés). Hoy me di una vuelta por la biblioteca, y encontré lo siquiente:

*accusative*: In languages which express grammatical relationships by means of inflection, this term refers to the form taken by a noun phrase (often a single noun or pronoun) when it is the object of a verb. In Latin, for example, _I see the man_ would be _Video hominem_ and not *_Video homo_, and _hominem_ would be referred to as being in the accusative case. Linguists emphasize that it can be misleading to use such terms as "accusative" in languages which do not inflect words in this way. In English, for instance, whether a word is the object of a verb or not usually depends on word order, as in _Dog bites potsman_, where the recipient of the action is plainly _the potsman_. Some traditional grammars would say here that potsman is therefore "accusative", but as there is no formal change between this word's use as object and its use as subject (_Potsman bites dog_) linguists argue that this is a misleading use of the term, and avoid using it in such contexts. The only instance of a genuine accusative form of a word in English is in some pronouns, e.g. _He saw *him*_, _She saw *her*_, _The man whom I *saw*_, and even here many linguists would prefer to use a neutral term, such as "objective case", to avoid the connotations of traditional grammars.

_A Dictionary of Linguistics and Phonetics, 6th Ed., by David Crystal, p. 6._

Ahora bien, volvamos al tema de "two direct objects". Tal concepto es parte del griego y del latín; nadie lo niega. Pero hablar de "doble objeto directo" en inglés nos lleva por un camino equivocado. Pero vamos por parte. Este enlace da una definición de "two direct objects" en latín: 
"Verbs of demanding, asking, and teaching, with their compounds, may have (as might naturally be expected in consequence of their two-fold meaning) two Accusatives depending on them--the one of the person from whom one asks or demands anything, or to whom one teaches something, and the other of the thing asked, demanded, or taught."

En inglés, "the thing taught" es el objecto directo, and "*to whom* one teaches something" es el objeto indirecto:
_*He taught the students Greek*_
the thing taught: Greek, _direct object_
to whom one teaches: the students, _indirect object_
Lo vemos mejor de otra manera:
_*He taught them Greek*_
them: indirect object
(Y en _He taught Greek to the students_, "to the students" es un _complement_, y no _indirect object_, a pesar de que así aparece en algunos libros)

Y aquí se habla del "double accusative" en griego:
"Certain verbs take two direct objects, one a person and the other a thing. The thing is the nearer object; the person is the more remote object. Another way to put this is that the person is the object affected, while the thing is the object effected."
Con los siguientes ejemplos:
John 14:26 _*He will teach you all things*_
Matt 27:31 _*They stripped him of [his] robe and put his own garments on him.*_
Pero en inglés:
*He will teach you all things* es igual a _*He taught the students Greek*_: "you" es el objeto indirecto (*to whom* the "things" are taught).
_*The stripped him of [his] robe and put his own garments on him*_
El objeto directo es "him" y lo demás es una frase preposicional (encabezada por "of") con su propia estructura interna ("garments" objeto del verbo "put"; "him" objeto de la preposición "on", etc.) 

Bueno, no se trata de dictar cátedra, ni tampoco de quitar o dar la razón a nadie (y me imagino que habrá muchos que discrepen con David Crystal). El asunto es compartir y aprender. Si en algo me he equivocado, bienvenido será saberlo. Gracias a tus comentarios, me he dado cuenta de que, por lo menos en los enlaces que mencioné anteriormente, se habla de "two direct objects" en inglés. A mi entender, están equivocados o por lo menos no se han expresado con toda claridad. Pero, bueno, sólo es mi opinión.

Saludos....y mil disculpas a todos los que están hasta la coronilla con este tema.

[A propósito. Había dicho que en_ He taught the students Greek_ hay sólo un objeto: "the students Greek". La razón es que hay una relación tan estrecha entre "the students" y "Greek" (se complementan mutuamente) que es difícil separar el objeto "directo" del "indirecto". Pero ésto ya es otro tema y en realidad estaría plenamente en la minoría.]


----------



## Istriano

inib said:


> I think that cwirth's reasoning is the following: If we say "seguir *a* alguien", that looks like an indirect object





_seguir a alguien_ would be a direct object with personal A
_le seguir a alguien_ would be indirect object


----------



## inib

Istriano, I wasn't suggesting that that was true, just trying to interpret Cwirth's confusion.
We can't say exactly "le seguir a alguien" in Spanish, so there is no point in adding my opinion there.


----------

